# Recovering from spay surgery



## BaileyGirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi all, can you please tell me how long it typically takes a dog to fully recover from a regular spaying procedure? My vet is closed on Sundays and we're trying to schedule Bailey's spaying around a family trip, barbeques, puppy playdates, etc.

Thank you!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

A week after the surgery they have to go back to have their stitches removed so the first week is paramount in having them not lick at or pull out those stitches. I probably wouldn't plan much the first week or so After that, barring any difficulties or complications, exercise is limited--walks are fine but no running around or jogging for another week or so. Your vet will be able to tell you how your dog is doing when you go back for your one week follow up. Our Westie healed beautifully. Good luck!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Except for the shaved belly and the stitches, you'd never guess that Ester had major surgery. She was ready to boogie the day I brought her home and it was a major pain to retrain her. Among other things, she jumped through the window into my van. I guess she wanted to go for a ride.

The vet sent home a good supply of Rimadyl and I think I took it myself.

We didn't have stitches removed and I'm pretty sure they're not there now, so they must have been the self-destructive variety.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

lolol--Riley had self-destructive stitches too---that would be a good question for your vet when you schedule her appointment BailyGirl, ask if the stitches are self-dissolving or if they need to be taken out and if so, when. That may make a difference in any plans you may have or you may make.


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Ginger is so wiggly, I am going to ask for staples and then bring tegaderms and stretchy pressure bandages home from work.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Normally you need to wait 2 weeks (12-14 days to be exact) before the stitches need to be taken out. It's very important that you restrict activity for at least a week after the surgery, that way she dosen't pop out a stitch and allows the area to heal. You may also want to consider getting picking up an e-collar as well, to ensure that she doesn't lick the area or pull out a stitch when you're not looking. 

As far as asking them to use staples I would advise against it. The healing is the same, but removal of staples is the bigest pain in the world for both the vet techs and your pet. Staples have a tendency of twisting and turing a simple 5 min suture removal into a 1/2 hour ordeal.


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

I think it depends on the dog too - stitches here normally come out about 10 days if all is ok. Some dogs feel fine after spaying my own and others i know have found it pretty rough going. The op itself went fine but she refused to even go to the toilet for 24 hours after which was a little worrying - I had no trouble keeping her quiet though thank god - she didnt want to move until about 7 days after the op poor love.

Edited to add - You should allow for complications - it is fairly major surgery in my opinion and things can go wrong, infections canhappen and that can add days onto the healing time - I wouldnt plan anything for at least 2 weeks maybe more.


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Lilly had her stitches out in 10 days. She was sent home with 4 days of pain meds and we were told to keep her quiet for the first day home and then limit activity (jumping, etc....) She did very well and slept alot her first day home and then by day 2 was back to her ole self.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for getting her spayed!

Well like others are saying , make sure she is laying down as much as possible.. or atleast not jumping much. Maybe if you pup is very hyper ask for sedatives . Also , even thought spaying seems easy to get it over with , be prepared for anything that could happen . Because something could happen , but aslong as you are guys are keeping calm and keeping running , playing minimal you should be fine 

good luck!

-Ali


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> As far as asking them to use staples I would advise against it. The healing is the same, but removal of staples is the bigest pain in the world for both the vet techs and your pet. Staples have a tendency of twisting and turing a simple 5 min suture removal into a 1/2 hour ordeal.


I'm an RN. I take staples out every day. I'd rather have a well-healed incision over inconveniencing a tech. If it's too much of an imposition, I'll remove them myself.


----------



## katebeswick (Jun 12, 2007)

My dog was back to her old self about two weeks after she had the surgery done. It seemed to take her a long time to recover and then one day, she was up and fine and back to her old self. Even when we took her to get the stitches removed she was still very slow moving and just not acting like our dog. That was a long time ago though so I don't remember how long it was until she got her stitches out. I just remember TWO WEEKS - my husband and I kept wondering when was she going to get better? Totally worth it though, I wouldn't have changed a thing.


----------



## vabird (Jun 5, 2007)

dansamy - Do you really get better incision healing from staples? I think the only advantage in pets is the speed of closure for staples. Cats and dogs have very different skin than humans. I would talk it over with your vet before insisting on anything.


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

It's not the quality of healing I am after. It's the security of the closure.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

Mazie had staples and she had no problems with them. No twisting or anything. I felt safer with her having staples because she's so wild. She HAD stitches..within 30 minutes after fully waking up, she had torn them out, at the vets office. So she was stapled.


----------

